# What's the best remote wipe/locator app?



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

So, yeah. I've been thinking.

I have this device that is connected to everything in my life with only a lock screen pattern security. If I lose it somehow, I'd want to first try and find it and if it seems hopeless, remote wipe.

Anyone have recommendations on quality software for this? Is it a stock feature in ICS?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Wheres My Droid... get the pro version, it's worth the 99 cents or so.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll have to check it out. thanks!


----------



## Wizzzilk (Feb 23, 2012)

Check out this comparison of 17 different security apps. It has a nice chart that breaks down the features of each.

http://www.androidpo...ges-as-a-clear-winner-in-keeping-your-device-safe/


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Cerberus, hands down. I've found nothing that provides the ease, simplicity, robustness, or features. You can install it to /system, and even if a jackass does a factory reset, it'll just pull down its config again from Cerberus's servers, and you'll still be able to connect to your phone.

Wipe, locate, take a screenshot, take a picture from either camera, record audio, make a call... Just so many things you can do with it, and the developer's giving away free licenses every 2-3 months or so. Even if you have to pay for it, it's worth every last penny.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Cerberus is easily the best... its not really opinion its proven.

f2e


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

I too say cerberus. So many options to track, pictures front and back, and much more.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Cerberus is easily the best... its not really opinion its proven.
> 
> f2e


Concur

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

+1 Cerberus

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I use Cerberus with root permission, as a device admin, switched to system app, and hidden, with Lookout as a decoy. I know, a little redundant and not needed for most of it, but it makes me feel cool, and that's what really counts.


----------

